# Hitman Blood Money error



## Arun Chaudhary (Jan 28, 2012)

when i run the hitman bllod money . exe file , it shows an error

" This application has failed to start because MSVCR71.dll was not found. Re-installing may fix this problem. " :facepalm:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
that error occurs because the game needs the MS C++ Redist to work properly
download and install these:

Download: Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Download: Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Download: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## Monster rax (Jul 21, 2012)

i do download and install these...but no use.. now itself it was showing " This application has failed to start because MSVCR71.dll is missing.try Re-installing may fix this problem. "


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

If you have the disc that came with your pc you can try using SFC to recover/repair your missing or corrupt file.
To do this open your command prompt and make sure you are running it as an administrator. Next type sfc /scannow into your command prompt and press enter. That may fix your problem, if not post back here and we will continue to help you get this resolved.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

download this zip file that contains the missing dll files you need

extract them
put the files in here:
c:\windows\system32
restart your pc and try the game again


----------

